# Led lights for Flounder gigging.



## WDR65 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey Guys,
This probably an odd request but I have a friend who is looking for a more efficient lighting system for his boat. His lights now dip into the water at the bow of the boat and use automotive headlamp bulbs and a standard 12v deep cycle battery for power. I don't know how much of heatsink he might need as these would be underwater most of the time, but I have no idea even where to start. Any suggestions?


----------



## DavidByrd (May 13, 2010)

Hate to bump a dead thread, but in case anyone else is looking for flounder gigging lights that use LEDs, you can take a look at our device at LEDAdventures.com. 

We use a Cree MC chip and 8 double-A batteries to light up the water. Best gigging light you will ever use.

Sure beats floating a cooler with a 12V car battery behind you...

~David


----------

